# di seguito



## jackie_o

*C*iao,
qualcuno saprebbe dirmi la traduzione allo spagnolo di "di seguito"? Che in italiano equivarrebbe a "seguono", per poi fare una lista di cose. Mi suon "a seguir" però non so se è corretto.
Grazie


----------



## flljob

En seguida. Pero solo con el siguiente sentido: "en seguida enumeramos las condiciones que..."

Dependerá del contexto.


----------



## Lerma

_*A continuación*_.


----------



## honeyheart

Ci si vorrebbe tutto il contesto per trovare la traduzione piú giusta...


----------



## jackie_o

*O*k grazie,
la frase è "di seguito i collegamenti elettrici..." e poi c'è l'elenco dei collegamenti. Secondo me sia en seguida que a continuacion vanno bene.
*G*razie ancora


----------



## Neuromante

Es *a continuación *
*En seguida* no puede ser


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante ha ragione: "a continuación" vuol dire "di seguito", invece "en seguida" vuol dire "subito".


----------



## gatogab

"en seguida" vuol dire "*subito dopo*".


----------



## Estopa

"Seguidamente" sería otra posibilidad


----------



## jackie_o

Gracias, al final he puesto "a continuacion".


----------



## Neuromante

Seguidamente equivale a "a continuación" pero cuando es una sucesión de acontecimientos. Aquí no es correcto por tratarse de un listado, sería como decir que los componentes del listado se suceden uno a otro en el tiempo.


----------



## 0scar

Sigue y continua es lo mismo.
Se usa hasta el cansancio en frases como "sigue en la página siguiente" o "una cosa sigue a la otra"

*seguir*
*4.     * prnl. Dicho de una cosa: Suceder a otra por orden, turno o número, o ser continuación de ella.


----------



## 0scar

"Sigue en la otra página"


----------



## jackie_o

Vale, entonces podría poner "siguen los actuadores...". Me parece el más justo. Tengo unos días para decidirme 
Gracias a todos!


----------



## gatogab

¿Actuadores?


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar:

*Seguidamente los ¿actuadores?*  es un conectivo para introducir lo que los actuadores hacen a continuación.
*Sigue en la otra página* significa que el listado ya se ha empezado en esa página o que, por el contrario, se corta el texto y se empieza de nuevo en la otra página (Quizás por que está pensado para poderlo separar y guardar aparte, pero en ese caso habría que indicar qué es lo que sigue.


En todo caso "Sigue" implica "sucesión" y "continúa" implica "continuación" No siempre son intercambiables.


----------



## gatogab

jackie_o said:


> Gracias, al final he puesto "a continuacion".


E tagli la testa al toro.


----------



## jackie_o

*S*e trata de un traducciòn técnica. Actudores serìan "actuadores eléctricos"......
*G*racias


----------

